# Instalando gaim-vv

## the brave

Após ter feito o download dos ebuilds gaim-vv e linphone-im to /usr/local/portage, comecei a fazer o emerge do linphone, mas recebi a mesma mensagem de erro que tinha recebido ao compilar os pacotes tar.gz baixados do sourceforge ontem. Porém, após ler toneladas de posts na propria pagina do projeto, tive que comentar as linhas 122 e 123 do linphone de modo que pudesse instala-lo corretamente. Instalei o gaim-vv pelo mesmo processo, mas o gaim nao me habilita o linphone plugin, pois nao esta disponivel para ser habilitado.

Fiz um google search e achei este site (http://gentoo.zugaina.org/) com os ebuilds, o que prontamente me encarreguei de coloca-los no diretorio acima mencionado.

O problema e que quando dei o emerge, recebi o mesmo erro de ontem ao compilar na mao.

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libmsspeex.la' with the above command before installing it

make[2]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linphone-im-0.79/work/linphone-im/mediastreamer'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linphone-im-0.79/work/linphone-im/mediastreamer'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/linphone-im-0.79 failed.

!!! Function einstall, Line 478, Exitcode 2

!!! einstall failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Alguem tem alguma sugestao.

PS: A proposito, como desinstalar o gaim instalado ontem? (tar.gz)

----------

## fedekapo

Mismo error :S

Salu2

----------

## Mythos

```
relink `libmsspeex.la' with the above command before installing it 
```

isso está ai a pedir para fazeres um link, deve estar um pouco mais acima da mensagem de erro ...

----------

## fedekapo

```

 /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=install /bin/install -c  libmsspeex.la /usr/local/lib/libmsspeex.la

libtool: install: warning: relinking `libmsspeex.la'

(cd /usr/portage/distfiles/linphone-im/mediastreamer; /bin/sh ../libtool  --mode=relink gcc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include-DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DG_LOG_DOMAIN="MediaStreamer" -g -O2 -o libmsspeex.la -rpath /usr/local/lib msspeexenc.lo msspeexdec.lo libmediastreamer.la ../speex/libspeex/libspeex.la -ldl )

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../..//libgthread-2.0.la' seems to be moved

gcc -shared  .libs/msspeexenc.o .libs/msspeexdec.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../ -L/usr/portage/distfiles/linphone-im/oRTP/src/.libs -L/usr/lib -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lmediastreamer -lspeex -ldl  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libmsspeex.0 -o .libs/libmsspeex.0.0.0

/usr/local/lib/libmediastreamer.a(msavdecoder.o)(.text+0x0): In function `g_module_check_init':

/usr/portage/distfiles/linphone-im/mediastreamer/msavdecoder.c:97: multiple definition of `g_module_check_init'

.libs/msspeexdec.o(.text+0x30):/usr/portage/distfiles/linphone-im/mediastreamer/msspeexdec.c:62: first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `g_module_check_init' changed from 34 in .libs/msspeexdec.o to 17 in /usr/local/lib/libmediastreamer.a(msavdecoder.o)

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libmsspeex.la' with the above command before installing it

make[2]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/distfiles/linphone-im/mediastreamer'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/distfiles/linphone-im/mediastreamer'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

```

Bye

----------

## Mythos

 *IceFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> in file mediastreamer/Makefile.am
> ...

 

E caso não dê ainda tens mais isto:

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=36554 <- ebuild
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54469 <- bug aperto
> ...

 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *the brave wrote:*   

> como desinstalar o gaim instalado ontem? (tar.gz)

 

Foi um "tar -xzf <arquivo> -C /"? Se foi, use o script cruft (com muito cuidado).

----------

## the brave

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in file mediastreamer/Makefile.am
> 
> change line 41 to:
> ...

 

Foi exatamente isso que fiz quando compilei na mao o aquivos tar.gz que tinha descompactado no meu home e consegui instala-lo. (o gaim foi parar no /usr/local/bin e o linphone e libj2k no /usr/local/lib)

O problema e que agora estou usando o emerge e nao tenho certeza se estou editando o arquivo correto, veja onde me parece que ele esta instalado:/var/tmp/portage/linphone-im-0.79/work/linphone-im/mediastreamer, peguei o path pela mensagem de erro. Mas sempre que vou la e edito o arquivo, por ser temporario durante a compilacao ele desconsidera o que editei e da a mensagem erro novamente ao final.

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Foi um "tar -xzf <arquivo> -C /"? Se foi, use o script cruft (com muito cuidado).

 

Foi, vou dar uma olhada... onde salva-lo (como ele funciona, ele vai me perguntando se eu quero deletar, como é?)

Obrigado gente.

PS: Essa instalacao do gaim-vv e desgastante hein?!? Da vontade ate de desistir. Tudo por causa de uma webcam, é mole???

----------

## fernandotcl

 *the brave wrote:*   

> onde salva-lo (como ele funciona, ele vai me perguntando se eu quero deletar, como é?)

 

Salve para algum lugar como /usr/local/bin/cruft. Como root, rode "cruft > arquivos". Edite a lista de arquivos e retire todos os arquivos que não possam ser deletados. Isso exige muita atenção. Quando terminar de editar, salve, saia do editor e digite "rm -rf `cat arquivos` && rm arquivos". É bom fazer isso periodicamente (especialmente depois de desinstalações), e pode deletar arquivos relacionados à perl e python, são coisas velhas não mais úteis.

----------

## Guzymuzy

the brave, você recebeu os ebuilds que te mandei?

Eles instalaram aqui sem precisar editar nada.

Checa a sua caixa godoisw@yahoo.com

Gustavo Motta

----------

## the brave

 *Guzymuzy wrote:*   

> the brave, você recebeu os ebuilds que te mandei?
> 
> Eles instalaram aqui sem precisar editar nada.
> 
> Checa a sua caixa godoisw@yahoo.com
> ...

 

Valeu Guzy, ja recebi e respondi ao seu email. Mais tarde estarei tentando novamente e darei noticias.

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Salve para algum lugar como /usr/local/bin/cruft. Como root, rode "cruft > arquivos". Edite a lista de arquivos e retire todos os arquivos que não possam ser deletados. Isso exige muita atenção. Quando terminar de editar, salve, saia do editor e digite "rm -rf `cat arquivos` && rm arquivos". É bom fazer isso periodicamente (especialmente depois de desinstalações), e pode deletar arquivos relacionados à perl e python, são coisas velhas não mais úteis.

 

Obrigado Fernando, assim que resolver o problema acima irei iniciar este novo "projeto". Pelo visto, demandara algum tempo, pois "retire todos os arquivos que nao podem ser deletados", para alguem q nao e expert em linux, soou assustador, ja pensou ter que reinstalar o gentoo por deletar alguns arquivos que nao poderiam ter sido deletados? De qq forma deverei dar uma olhada e qq coisa abro outro topico.

Obrigado novamente a todos.

PS: Aeh, Mythos: vc tem alguma ideia de como resolver o problema do arquivo temporario que quando editado, durante a compilacao, o sistema da um refresh no diretorio e desconsidera as modificacoes que fiz no arquivo?

----------

## Mythos

tens que descomprir o ficheiro em /usr/portage/distfiles e ai é que vais alterar, porque o que estas a mexer no var/tmp/... é o resultado do que vem do distfiles.

descomprimes depois alteras no distfiles depois voltas a comprimir, vais ao ebuild faz o digest do mesmo e pronto fica bom, eu amanhã tento instalar isso e depois digo qualquer coisa .

----------

## the brave

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> eu amanhã tento instalar isso e depois digo qualquer coisa .

 

Estou tentando outros ebuilds que o Guzy me enviou e darei noticias, mas de qualquer forma tenta ai, e nos fale como foi.

Abracos.

----------

## Mythos

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: ../ffmpeg/libavcodec/.libs/libavcodec.al(common.lo): relocation R_X86_64_32 can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

../ffmpeg/libavcodec/.libs/libavcodec.al(common.lo): could not read symbols: Bad value
```

deu-me erro aqui, dá-te o mesmo erro ? 

antes d ecompilar modifiquei o Makefile.am

na linha 33

linha 122 e 123 ...

na 122 e 123 comentei-as, acho que isto é um erro de 64b

----------

## the brave

Oi Pessoal. Feliz Natal pra todos.

Voltei a ardua missao de tentar instalar o gaim-vv mas com o plugin do linphone funcionando. Hoje, desinstalei o gaim-vv e o linphone (make uninstall) e estou comecando do zero.

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> tens que descomprir o ficheiro em /usr/portage/distfiles e ai é que vais alterar, porque o que estas a mexer no var/tmp/... é o resultado do que vem do distfiles.
> 
> descomprimes depois alteras no distfiles depois voltas a comprimir, vais ao ebuild faz o digest do mesmo e pronto fica bom, eu amanhã tento instalar isso e depois digo qualquer coisa .

 

Aqui vao os passos que segui:

1) Apaguei o linphone-im.tar.gz no distifiles

2) Apaguei o manifest file e a pasta files no /usr/local/portage/net-im/libphone-im

3) Apliquei o comando digest no ebuild

4) Retornei para o distfiles, movi o arquivo para o home, descompactei e editei o aquivo na pasta mediastreamer.

5) Abri o file roller e compactei diretamente para o formato tar.gz.

6) Copiei o tar.gz file editado para o distfiles

7) Apliquei o comando digest no ebuild novamente

Mas quando tento dar o emerge no liphone-im, recebo a seguinte mensatem de erro:

```
poseidon william # emerge linphone-im

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/linphone-im-0.79 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linphone-im.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linphone-im.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/linphone-im-0.79/work

gzip: stdin: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

!!! ERROR: net-im/linphone-im-0.79 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 373, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking linphone-im.tar.gz

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Como compactar diretamente a pasta linphone-im pelo shell? Pela mensagem deduz-se que houve problema na compactacao nao e? Ou ao ter comentado as linhas no make.a na pasta mediastreamer alterei o sum da pasta? Favor me ajudem.

Abcs.

----------

## the brave

Finalmente consegui fazer o bendito linphone plugin aparecer, depois de comecar do "comeco", mas infelizmente quando convido um usuario windows  para um video chat a pessoa aceita e nada acontece. Quando tentam me enviar  o convite recebem uma mensagem de erro dizendo que a minha versao do msn nao suporta video conference.

Estarei tentando com alguns amigos usuarios de linux e qualquer novidade mando noticias.

PS: Me desculpem os desenvolvedores, mas o gaim-vv e um "real pain in the ass", my Goodness!!!

Cheers.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Eu tive o mesmo problema que você. Não consegui fazer conexão por video ou voz com ninguém do msn, porém obtive algum sucesso por vídeo, com usuários do Yahoo messenger.

Parece que o gaim-vv só faz conexão com video pelo msn se o outro usuário também usar o gaim-vv.

Mas já é um avanço. Ainda não existe nada em Linux que substitua o Messenger em todas as suas funções.

Mas a gente chega lá.

Gustavo Motta

----------

